# spiderman2099uk--You asked for it



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

ok guys.
i have had a few pm's about this.
here they all are, btw they are up for editing in photoshop.

looks a bit dodgy!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

me and spider dog


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

enjoying a joke


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

how u doin?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

deep in thought


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

on the phone, quite a funny convo,,,


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

mmmmm enjoying a brandy


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

LMAO you are for real


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

knife + brandy + spiderman = bloody good time


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

spider sense tingling. i sense danger


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

what cd shall i listen to to unwind after a good days crime fighting?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i get a bit stinky swinging from roof top to roof top


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats it. ne special request?
and btw i know i am DAMN sexy


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Ur mad!! Like it tho!!! Can i be ur trusty sidekick?? Caotain America?? We can fight against Dr Octopus and his evil henchmen?? Let me kno and we'll hook up!!!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lol yea man thats cool


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

thats the funniest thing I've seen in a long time


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Oh man.... uhhhhhhh.... i really don't know what to say......

You obviously don't have any lady friends thats pretty ovious haha...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> ne special request?










yeah, I want an action climbing up a wall pose









Oh and dude, you might be nuts, but you are also too funny


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Where is Mary Jane Watson?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

ya, let's see some flips and sh*t


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

LMAO!!! Way to go spidey!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Too funny


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> on the phone, quite a funny convo,,,


 i see ur calling mary jane as peter parker =D


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Is this you also?

Oh and here is an avatar for you


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

..dude you made my day spidey...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> knife + brandy + spiderman = bloody good time


Oh man i loved that one lol!









the way those eyes just stare is so f*cking funny :lmao


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: looks like the dog is giving u head in the first pic


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

it was!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

joke....

or am i?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> it was!










i new it


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you know i was thinking the same thing

you have a pretty loyal dog :laugh: i mean a dog who will give you head with no prob man


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is the most amazing thing that's happened today!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

right lol um yeah , I feel sorry for the dog who has to live with a human spider or a weird human :rasp:


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

how old are you?








rock on with yo bad self


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> right lol um yeah , I feel sorry for the dog who has to live with a human spider or a weird human :rasp:


 my dogs do


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i am 17 and i am not weird i am cool


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> i am 17 and i am not weird i am cool


 I think the "weird human" refers to the guy in spandex, wearing a wig and a holding trident.

Holy crap -that's me!


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

about the first pics, are you watching porno cause the guy look like he want the fat girl to give him a head....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

he had to get his dog in the mood :laugh:

j/k


----------

